# Do I really need or want a Dish 1000?



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

After hearing a lot of marginal signal results with the 129 bird in California I am wondering whether I will really need a Dish 1000. I currently have DP dishes pointed at 61.5,110,119 and 148. I am using a DP34 along with a DP21 to feed my 6000. My 508s don't need to see 61.5 so they are fed directly from the DP34. I was hoping to have the installer just get replace the DP34 with a DPP44. To my understanding, the 129 Mpeg4 material is also on 61.5 and unless there is some long term plan to move it off of there, I would think that I can get by with my current dishes and a new DPP44 switch.

..Doyle


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Basically, that's what I did. Installed the 622, and never went on the roof. If they move the mirrored MPEG4 content off of 61.5°, and/or if my local DT's end up on 129°, I'll just spin the 300 around to 129° when the time comes.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

DoyleS said:


> After hearing a lot of marginal signal results with the 129 bird in California I am wondering whether I will really need a Dish 1000. I currently have DP dishes pointed at 61.5,110,119 and 148. I am using a DP34 along with a DP21 to feed my 6000. My 508s don't need to see 61.5 so they are fed directly from the DP34. I was hoping to have the installer just get replace the DP34 with a DPP44. To my understanding, the 129 Mpeg4 material is also on 61.5 and unless there is some long term plan to move it off of there, I would think that I can get by with my current dishes and a new DPP44 switch.
> 
> ..Doyle


Doyle,

I would keep the dishes aimed as you describe but do get the DPP44. If necessary, in the future, the one you have aimed at 61.5 may be re-aimed at 129. I get a much better signal off of 61.5 than 129.

John


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm not real bothered about only having 1 dish, have 2 and they are fine/on the back of the house. I do hope when they bring my 622 they upgrade my switch to the DPP44.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

kdg454 said:


> If they move the mirrored MPEG4 content off of 61.5°, and/or if my local DT's end up on 129°, I'll just spin the 300 around to 129° when the time comes.


That aren't going to be moving the HD content off of 61.5 because 129 doesn't cover all of the U.S. However, we don't know where our HD locals will be from. I hope mine are on 61.5 or 110. I get really good signals from them. I tried 129 and could only get a signal of about a 55 from it.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

You still can't get LA locals on 61.5.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

I currently get 110, 119 and 61.5, with a switch 64, in St. Louis (two dishes). I have a 6000, a 211 and soon a 622 (after the April 1 rebate timeframe kicks in). Am I going to need the Dish 1000 for locals, or does anyone know this yet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is unlikely that St Louis HD locals will be on 61.5° - but there is always the possibility that they will be on 110° instead of 129°. If they do end up on 110° you'll have the choice of getting a Dish1000 or keeping your 61.5° dish.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is unlikely that St Louis HD locals will be on 61.5° - but there is always the possibility that they will be on 110° instead of 129°. If they do end up on 110° you'll have the choice of getting a Dish1000 or keeping your 61.5° dish.


Does this mean, Jim, that when I have the 622 installed after April 1 that I should request a Dish 1000, or at least request that I get a Dish 1000 if the locals end up inaccessible to me?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I would get the Dish 1000.


----------

